# What comes next....?!?!?!!?!



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Had to vent my frustration somewhere.... 

Noticed this morning that there were some odd charges from Dell on my PayPal debit card. I called Dell and asked them what they were for. 

Come to find out they were 5 individual orders for Wii games shipped to 4 different houses. 

There were also 2 orders thru Walmart.com as well...

Seems like some punk kid managed to get my CC info and order games for him and his friends....

Fortunately the charges will be reversed so that's not as bad as it could have been. At least I caught it right away and shut the card down

Fast forward a few hours later... I noticed 2 kids hanging out by my truck. I didn't think anything of it because we have a LOT of kids in the neighborhood. I guess I'm just numb to them.

I look out a little while later and the passenger window in my truck is shattered and the brand new inverter I bought on our road trip is gone. 

Unfortunately I didn't SEE them do it so unless the cops happen to see them, question them, and they still have it, there's not much they can do. Little a$$hats slung a rock through the window to get in.










What a day I'm having so far... will someone please bring me a few beers???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What a crappy day! (I'd say the other word but I'd get in trouble) Sorry this happened! A friend on facebook was posting about not befriending these two people cause they would hack in and steal all your info, I hope thats not what happened to you. Good thing for insurance.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Good thing for insurance.


Bad thing for a $500 deductible for a $460 window :frown:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That really sucks!, can't you claim the inverter too?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Better knock on wood! Good grief, what a day! Glad to hear the charges were reversed, that's always so frustrating. Sorry about the window!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a huge bummer!!! 

Several years ago when I was using my Paypal account I had someone get into my account and purchase over $5,000 dollars worth of computer stuff. I was sooo pissed. I did get all my money back, but I have never used paypal again. I am terrified of online banking and Paypal. LOL.

People like this and those kids make me so mad! 

I hope your day gets better and I'd bring you a beer if I lived closer! :smile:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Sara

Using PayPal isn't ever a question for me. I do 99% of my sales through them every month (6 figures yearly). I have a feeling a website I purchased at recently was hacked and my CC info compromised...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, that happened to me a couple years back with my American Express card, I purchased something online and a week later I get a call from them asking if I was purchasing all these things from an online website, they knew I didn't often order stuff online I guess. They actually caught the person because they were shipping to a address in Michigan.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the 4 addresses they were shipping to thru Dell so I would hope they would be able to catch someone based on the IP address that placed the purchase. 

I'm more pissed about my truck window because it won't get replaced for free


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

:biggrin:If I were you I would add a couple of shots to those beers you requested earlier!

Hope your day gets better.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

redspoo said:


> :biggrin:If I were you I would add a couple of shots to those beers you requested earlier!
> 
> Hope your day gets better.


Thanks :biggrin: I opted for a BIG glass of Captain & coke instead :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Big bottle of Arrogant Bastard Ale comin' at cha! That's what you got when you were here, right? 

Man, sounds like you're having a crappy day! I wonder if the kids who *allegedly* broke into your truck had something to do with the stolen funds... I mean, it's KINDA a strange coincidence, isn't it? You found out that you were being robbed (and Wii games were purchased, for crying out loud), put the kibosh on it, then your truck gets broken into? Hmmmm...

Well, I hope things get better for you soon! 

Oh, and I was only kidding about the Arrogant Bastard Ale. Not quite worth the shipping. Plus, you have much better stuff locally!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I wish they were related but I know there's no chance these kids had my CC info. Just a bad day LOL


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Other than this stuff, hows your day going? :smile:

Sorry this stuff had to happen. Hope the IDIOTS get caught and you can cause them a lot of problems.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Thanks :biggrin: I opted for a BIG glass of Captain & coke instead :wink:


LOL! "RC colas" have helped me feel better a time or two as well! I hope all that works out for you. Nothing pisses me off more than a thief.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well that certainly stinks! :frown:Hope you catch the thieves! Sorry to see that. And Yuck what a way to get the day started! Horrible! Some idiots think they can do whatever they want! Catch them and prosecute!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to know how a moderator gets away with saying nasty things on here and every time I say something that isn't half as bad, it gets changed by a moderator! Pretty two sided theories going on. Hmmmmm


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> I want to know how a moderator gets away with saying nasty things on here and every time I say something that isn't half as bad, it gets changed by a moderator! Pretty two sided theories going on. Hmmmmm


Maybe because I at least didn't see it til now, and no one reported it. Definitely report it next time!!!! Moderators don't get away with breaking rules, rather they should be setting the standard.

Bill- keep your posts clean of offensive language please.


----------

